# مسابقة معمارية - تصميم مستشفى ـ دعوة للمشاركة



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 يوليو 2009)

أود أن اشكر اولا الدكتور تركي على ثقته في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتنظيم مسابقة تصميم مبنى مستشفى سعة 50 سرير مع ملحقاته. 
المطلوب تصميم مستشفى سعة خمسون سرير في مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، مع الخدمات والمرافق المطلوبة في تصميم المستشفيات بالاضافة الى سكن العاملين ، وفيما يلي شرح للمعطيات والشروط والتفاصيل المتعلقة بذلك :

المعطيات الرئيسية :


- مساحة الأرض الكلية هي 8000 متر مربع وهي ارض مستطيلة الشكل ابعادها طول 200 متر وعرض 40 متر.
- المشروع عبارة عن مستشفى خمسون سريراً وهو قابل للزيادة بعد سنة من التشغيل وسكن اطباء .. كل مبنى 6 ادواربالإضافة للبدروم على الا تتعدى المساحة الكلية للمستشفى والسكن للدورالواحد 3000 متر مربع .
- يحد الأرض من الجهة الغربية شارع تجاري عرضه 40 مترومن الجهة الشرقية شارع عرضة 18 مترا . وطول الارض على هذين الشارعين هو 200 متر .
- يحد الأرض من الجهة الشمالية شارع عرضه 10 متر ومن الجهة الجنوبية ممر عرضه 8 متر . وطول الارض على هذين الشارعين هو 40 متر .
- الإرتدادات هي 10 متر من ناحية الشارع 40 . و 3 متر من ناحية الشارع 18 .
- المساحة الإجمالية للبناء يجب ان لا تتعدى 40% من مساحة الارض .
- ان يكون مبنى المشروع في وسط الارض ( إلزامي ).
- عدد الأدوار المطلوبة هي 6 ادوار لكلاً من المستشفى والسكن .
- بالنسبة للسكن سيكون هناك حوالي 40 عائلة و100عازبة و50 عازب . 
- سكن العائلات سيكون شقق . 20% من الشقق غرفة واحدة و30% 3غرف و50% غرفتين .وتحتوي كل شقة على صالون صغير ومطبخ ودورة مياة.
- سكن العزاب ( رجال او نساء) عبارة عن شقق بثلاث غرف ودورة مياة وصالة ومطبخ.
- مدخل سيارة الاسعاف يجب ان يكون من الشارع الرئيسي (40).
- غرف المرضى 15 غرفة مزدوج و 2 غرف عنبر ( 4 اسرة ) و 10 غرف خاصة و جناحين خاصين كل جناح يحتوي صالة ودورة مياة ومطبخ صغير.
- المكاتب الإدارية ستكون ( مكتب المدير العام - مكتب نائب المدير - مكتب المدير الإداري - مكتب المدير الطبي - مكتبالمديرالمالي - قسم شؤون الموظفين - قسم المحاسبة - قسم الخدمات المساندة - قسم التسويق - قسم التحصيل والعملاء - قسم الأمن - قسم المشتريات - بالإضافة إلى 3 اقسام اضافية على أن تكون مساحة الاقسام تكفي لأربعة موظفين على الاقل و 6 بحد اقصى .
- مكتب المدير العام ونائب المدير يكون في مكان مميز.
- يجب ان يحتوي اللوبي على صالة انتظار للشخصيات الهامة VIPومحل ورود .


المقترحات :
- أن يكون المشروع مكون من 3 مباني متلاصقة بالدور الأرضيفقط وويكون المبنى المتوسط عبارة عن دورين فقط والمباني الاخــرى من 6 ادوارحيث المباني عن بعضها بعد الدور الاول مسافة 5 متر .
- ان تقع العيادات والإسعاف ولوبي الاستقبال والصيدلية في الدور الأرضي .
- ان تطل غرف المرضى على نوافذ خارجية .
- البدروم يحتوي على المختبر والأشعة والعلاج الطبيعي ومستودع .
- المدخل يكون في المنتصف والاسعاف في احد الزوايا والصيدلية في الزاوية الاخرى.
- يُتوقع زيادة السعة السريرية للمستشفى ، لذلك فإن أخذ التوسع المستقبلي في الحسبان عامل رئيسي في التقييم ، السعة ستتم زيادتها من خمسون سرير الى مائة سرير وبنفس نسب نوعيات الغرف.
- يرغب المالك ان يكون القبو والدور الارضي وربما الاول مشتركة ، ليترتفع المبنى بعد ذلك الى الاعلى على شكل برجين ، الاول للمستشفى وغرف التنويم ، والثاني للسكن. وما بين البرجين في الدور الاول تكون لغرف العمليات والصيدلية وخدمات اخرى.
- 




متطلبات التسليم:
المطلوب تسليم ثمان لوح معمارية كحد أدنى ، تحتوي اللوحات على ما يلي:
- الموقع العام ، وشرح للفكرة.
- دور ما تحت الارض (القبو) + الدور الارضي
- الدور الارضي + الدور الاول
- الدور المتكرر للمستشفى
- الدور المتكرر للسكن العائلي.
- الدور المتكرر لسكن غير المتزوجين.
- الواجهات والقطاعات.
- التفاصيل المعمارية والتخطيطية.
- يمكن إضافة مناظير معمارية.

البرنامج الزمني
سيكون تاريخ 15 أغسطس هو آخر موعد لإستقبال الاسئلة ، وسيتم إستقبال الاسئلة والاستفسارات عن طريق الموقع ، ويتم الرد عليها عن طريق الموقع ، إذ ليس هناك ردود خاصة ، حتى تكون المعلومات مُتاحةٌ للجميع.
سيكون يوم الاثنين الموافق 31 أغسطس ، هو آخر تاريخ لإستقبال المقترحات (المشاركات). وتُرسل المقترحات إلكترونيا على شكل ملفات معدة بالاتوكاد ، بالاضافة الى توفيرها على صور إمتداد JPG .
ستقوم لجنة التحكيم بدراسة المشاركات وتحكيمها على اساس يُتفق عليها بينهم ، وستُعلن النتيجة يوم الاربعاء 30 سبتمبر 2009.

لجنة التحكيم
تتكون لجنة التحكيم من عدة أعضاء (جميعهم أعضاء في ملقتى المهندسين العرب) وسيتم الاعلان عن اسمائهم قريبا. وسيعملون حسب آلية تقييم يتفقون عليها فيما بينهم.

شروط المسابقة
- التركيز على الفكرة المعمارية ، ومدى إمكانية تطبيقها.
- المشاركة مفتوحة للجميع دون تمييز في اي شئ.
- تُرسل المشاركات على البريد الالكتروني [email protected]

الجوائز
سيتم منح جوائز نقدية تشجيعية الى الفائزين الثلاثة الاوائل حسب ما يلي
- الفائز الاول : ( 1000 ) الف دولار أمريكي بالاضافة الى شهادة ودرع مقدمين من ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
- الفائز الثاني : ( 500 ) خمسمائة دولار امريكي بالاضافة الى شهادة ودرع مقدمين من ملتقى المهندسين العرب.
- الفائز الثالث : ( 250 ) مائتان وخمسون دولار امريكي بالاضافة الى شهادة ودرع مقدمين من ملتقى المهندسين العرب. 

المرفقات:
- صورة للموقع العام يوضح الشوارع المحيطة بالموقع.
- الارشادات العامة لتصميم وإنشاء المستشفيات والمراكز الصحية.

شبكة المهندسين العرب تتمنى التوفيق للجميع.


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (31 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
واتمنى ان يوافقنى الحظ والوقت واشارك فى هذه المسابقه
شكرا على مجهوداتكم​


----------



## بنار اسيا (31 يوليو 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم...ويزيدكم من نوره درجات ويحتسب هذه المبادرة المميزة
من ميزان حسناتكم

والله ولي التوفيق للجميع
بوركتم ونورتم هذا املتقى بافكاركم المبدعة وطيب الله مساعيكم وسهل الله خطى كل من يسعى للاجتهاد
موفقين اجمعين بحول الله


----------



## راكين-هندسة (31 يوليو 2009)

زادكم الله في العلم درجات


----------



## معمارى العصر (1 أغسطس 2009)

ارجو ان المقابل المادى يكون اكبر نظرا للمتطلبات الكثيرة وضيق الوقت وحجم المشروع ونوعيتة


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي فيصل الشريف بارك الله فيك على الملعومات ولكن هناك عدة أمور يجب توضيحها من اجل أن تعم الفائدة على الجميع والتوضيح أكثر وبالسرعه الممكنه لان العمل يحتاج إلى جهد.
1- الأقسام: أنت حددت عدد الغرف ولم تحدد ما هي طبيعة الأقسام لأي نوع من المرضى هي لان كل قسم يحتاج إلى خدمات مختلفة عن غيره أم تريد فقط عدد من الغرف والخدمات.
2- العيادات تكون بجميع التخصصات أم هناك فقط عدد من التخصصات.
3- قسم الاشعه في البدروم ما هي أنواع الاشعه المطلوبة أم هي الاشعه العادية فقط.
4- الرجاء التوضيح أكثر ألا يوجد قسم استقبال للحالات الطارئة أم من أين ستأتي الحالات التي سوف تنام في المستشفى.
5- وبناء على السؤال السابق إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال ألا يوجد غرفه عمليات.
6- إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال هل هو استقبال جراحه أم استقبال باطنه أم الاثنين معا.
7- ماذا تقصد حيث المباني عن بعضها بعد الدور الأول مسافة 5 متر . هل تقصد البعد بين المباني.
8- أخي فيصل لم يتم ذكر أي من الخدمات الخارجية المساعدة للمستشفى أم يتم إضافتها تلقائيا.


----------



## هادي المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اولا احب ان اوجه تحيه وتقدير الى مشرفي الملتقى واشجعهم على هذه المبادرات الرائعه التي تعطي الى الملتقى سمه الحيويه والنشاط وكذلك تعطي فائده كبيره جدا لرواد واعضاء الملتقى الهندسي ... اتمنى يارب ان تستمر مثل هذه المبادرات الجميله ووفق الله كل المشاركين بالنجاح والتقدم وحصول درع الملتقى الذي هو يعتبر وسام ونيشان للفائز ........

علما اني اتمنى ان يستمر مشروع المستشفى الى التصميم الانشائي بعد المعماري .......

وبارك الله بالجميع
مع تحياتي


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسة معمارية (مصر) - أشكر لك تشجيعك ، واتمنى ان تشاركي في هذه المسابقة ان شاء الله.
بنار آسيا (الجزائر) - شكرا جزيلا لك وجزاك الله خيرا.
راكين هندسة (الاردن) - شكرا جزيلا لك.
معماري العصر (مصر) - أهلا وسهلا بك ، ملاحظتك جديرة بالاهتمام ، هذه الجوائز الرمزية تم إقرارها بعد مداولات ، والحقيقة ان الجائزة الاهم هي المشاركة والمنافسة والخبرة التي سيحصل عليها المتنافسين. أشكر لك إهتمامك واتمنى مشاركتك.
mohamed2009 (فلسطين) - أسئلتك جميعها مهمة ، وسوف احاول الاجابة في مشاركة مستقلة ، الآن فقط نرحب بكم ونشكر لك إهتمامكم.
هادي المهندس (الامارات) - كلماتك تدفعنا للأمام ، أشكرك جزيل الشكر وأتمنى ان تستمر المنافسة على مستوى الاقسام الاخرى. نحن نفكر الآن لعمل مسابقات تطبيقية لبعض الاقسام الاخرى ، لك التحية والتقدير.


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخواني واخواتي ... 
اتمنى التوفيق للجميييع ولي أيضاا .... ايضا انا عندي اسئلة أرجو الاجابة عنها من قبل المشرف / فيصل الشريف ... جزاك الله كل خير اخي على هذه المسابقة انشالله نتفوق بها ... 
بالنسبة للوحات هناك لوحة اسمها الواجهات والقطاعات ماذا تقصد هنا سيكون 4 واجهات للمستشفى و4 واجهات لمبنى سكن الاطباء مع وجود 4 قطاعات لكل منهما .. ما الواجهات المطلوبة ؟؟والقطاعات ؟؟ 
أييضا مشرفنا فيصل ... بالنسبة للتفاصيل المعمارية والتخطيطة ... هل المقصود هنا تفاصيل الابواب والشبابيك وجداول لهما وتفصيلة الدرج أم ماذا بالضبط ؟؟؟
تحياتي واتمنى للجميع التوفيق بهذه المسابقة
الف شكر لك أخي فيصل الشريف ود. تركي على ردك لي 
تحياتي ​


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أغسطس 2009)

إجتهاد للإجابة على أسئلة الاخ محمد :

1- الأقسام: أنت حددت عدد الغرف ولم تحدد ما هي طبيعة الأقسام لأي نوع من المرضى هي لان كل قسم يحتاج إلى خدمات مختلفة عن غيره أم تريد فقط عدد من الغرف والخدمات.
المقصود بالغرف ، غرف التنويم ، وهي غرف غير مخصصة للأقسام ، ويتم تنويم جميع المرضى الل\ين يحتاجون الى تنويم فيها ،، تحتاج كل مجموعة غرف الى محطة تمريض تُشرف عليها.

2- العيادات تكون بجميع التخصصات أم هناك فقط عدد من التخصصات.
نعم العيادات الخارجية تكون بجميع التخصصات. حيث لم يُحدد المالك عيادات محددة.

3- قسم الاشعه في البدروم ما هي أنواع الاشعه المطلوبة أم هي الاشعه العادية فقط.
الافضل إقتراح الانواع المتطورة من الاشعة ، مثل المقطعية والرنين المغناطيسي والسي تي سكان وغيرها.

4- الرجاء التوضيح أكثر ألا يوجد قسم استقبال للحالات الطارئة أم من أين ستأتي الحالات التي سوف تنام في المستشفى.
لا بد من توفر قسم استقبال الحالات الطارئة في الدور الارضي ، ويكون مدخل سيارات الاسعاف من السارع الرئيسي.

5- وبناء على السؤال السابق إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال ألا يوجد غرفه عمليات.
لا بد من توفر عدد من غرف العمليات ، والمقترح ان تكون بين البرجين في الدور الثاني تقريبا ، على ان يكون الحركة منها واليها ميسرة لأسرة المرضى.

6- إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال هل هو استقبال جراحه أم استقبال باطنه أم الاثنين معا.
لا أدري ماذا تقصد بقسم الاستقبال ، التنويم والعمليات يتم إقرارها إما من العيادات الخارجية (مراجعات يومية عادية) او من الطوارئ للحالات الطارئة.

7- ماذا تقصد حيث المباني عن بعضها بعد الدور الأول مسافة 5 متر . هل تقصد البعد بين المباني.
نعم البعد بين المبنيين العاليين ، مبنى غرف التنويم ومبنى السكن . هذا هو الحد الادنى للبعد بينهما.

8- أخي فيصل لم يتم ذكر أي من الخدمات الخارجية المساعدة للمستشفى أم يتم إضافتها تلقائيا.
لا يمكن ذكر كل الخدمات في هذه العجالة ، ولذلك تم إرفاق كتيب الارشاد الخاص بتصميم المستشفيات ،، جميع الخدمات المطلوبة في المستشفيات يجب ان تؤخذ في الاعتبار.

مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (1 أغسطس 2009)

أشكركم جزيلا على هذه المسابقه الجديده
المشروع كبير وسيحتاج الى جهد لذلك عندى اقتراح
فى مسابقه وضعت لتحمل تنافسا مشرفا بين الأعضاء أعتقد التنافس يكون فى فكره جيده للمساقط + الشكل العام الخارجى سواء قدم بشكل واجهات أو مناظير .. كل متسابق على حسب رغبته

أما لوحات القطاعات والتفاصيل و اللوحات المعماريه الكامله هذا لا يوجد تنافس به لأنه مبنى على الفكره
فأقترح حذف تلك اللوح المكمله لتركيز الوقت على فكره جيده 
وعلى المالك د/تركى بعد ذلك أن يتفق مع المهندس الفائز على تكمله كافه التفاصيل والقطاعات على حسب الإتفاق فيما بينهم على تكلفتها الماديه و طرق التسليم

كما حدث بالمسابقه السابقه
وهذا لأن المشروع كبير وسيحتاج الى وقت


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (1 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود مشكور ، وأتمني لكل المشاركين التوفيق والابداع


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 أغسطس 2009)

> أود أن اشكر اولا الدكتور تركي على ثقته في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتنظيم مسابقة تصميم مبنى مستشفى سعة 50 سرير مع ملحقاته.
> المطلوب تصميم مستشفى سعة خمسون سرير في مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، مع الخدمات والمرافق المطلوبة في تصميم المستشفيات بالاضافة الى سكن العاملين ، وفيما يلي شرح للمعطيات والشروط والتفاصيل المتعلقة بذلك :


جهود مشكورة د. فيصل 
ودلالة على ما تقومون به في هذا الملتقى 
لست معماريا وأتمنى من الأخوة المهندسين المعماريين 
المساهمة في هذا المشروع لما فيه من مردود إيجابي شخصي 
وكذلك على الملتقى ، وقد يكون نواة مركز لإعداد دراسات وتصاميم وأبحاث.
فكرة ممتازة د. فيصل
وفقك الله.​


----------



## Turki_ksa (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 

هنا الاجابة على اسئلتك يا اخي العزيز .. الاخ فيصل وضحها لك تماماً ولكن احببت توضيها ايضاً ..

1- الأقسام: أنت حددت عدد الغرف ولم تحدد ما هي طبيعة الأقسام لأي نوع من المرضى هي لان كل قسم يحتاج إلى خدمات مختلفة عن غيره أم تريد فقط عدد من الغرف والخدمات.

----------------------------------

انا فهمت قصدك : غالباً الاقسام ستكون 3 اقسام رئيسية ... اطفال .. نساء .. رجال .. يتم تقسيمها بشكل متساوي .. اما بالنسبة للاجنحة فيكون جناح في قسم الرجال وجناح في قسم النساء .. كما يجب ان يحتوي كل قسم تنويم على محطة تمريض كما ابلغك الاخ فيصل تحتوي على خدمات معينة موظحة في ملف الارشادات .. وساحاول ارفاق اختصار لما نحتاحه من الملف في اقرب وقت .

---------------------------------


2- العيادات تكون بجميع التخصصات أم هناك فقط عدد من التخصصات.

---------------------------------------------------
العيادات ستكون بجميع التخصصات .. وستكون كالاتي لتسهيل التقسيم .. 
7 عيادات نساء وولادة
3 عيادات باطنية
5 عيادات اطفال
عيادة عظام
عيادة انف واذن
عيادتي جراحة
عيادتي جلدية
عيادة مسالك بولية
عيادة جراحة وجه وفكين
عيادة جهاز هضمي
عيادة قلب
عيادة صدر
عيادة عيون
عيادة نفسية
عيادة تغذية
5 عيادات اسنان 
عيادتي تقويم
بالإضافة لعدد 5 عيادات اضافية لم تحدد تخصصاتها حتى الان ..

اما بالنسبة لتوزيعها فيراعى امكانية تحديد محطة استقبال صغيرة لكل مجموعة من العيادات .

----------------------------------------


3- قسم الاشعه في البدروم ما هي أنواع الاشعه المطلوبة أم هي الاشعه العادية فقط.

---------------------------

ستكون هناك 4 انواع من الاشعة .. رنين مغناطيسي .. اشعة مقطعية .. اشعة عادية .. اشعة ثدي .. وتم الاستفسار عنها جميعاً وابلغنا انها تحتاج لمساحة 250 متر لها جميعاً ..
-------------------------------
4- الرجاء التوضيح أكثر ألا يوجد قسم استقبال للحالات الطارئة أم من أين ستأتي الحالات التي سوف تنام في المستشفى.
-----------------------
يوجد قسم استقبال ( اسعاف ) ويجب ان يكون في الدور الارضي ومدخله من الشارع الرئيسي ..
-----------------------

5- وبناء على السؤال السابق إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال ألا يوجد غرفه عمليات.
-----------------------------------
غرف العمليات ستكون في الدور الثاني ( بعد الارضي ) في المبنى الموجود في المنتصف وسيكون الدور الذي اعلى منه غرف العناية المركزة حيث تحتوي على 5 اسرة ..
-----------------------------------

6- إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال هل هو استقبال جراحه أم استقبال باطنه أم الاثنين معا.
-------------------------------
الاستقبال (الاسعاف ) سيكون واحد لجميع التخصصات
------------------------------
7- ماذا تقصد حيث المباني عن بعضها بعد الدور الأول مسافة 5 متر . هل تقصد البعد بين المباني.
------------------------------
نعم يبعد مبنى السكن ومبنى المستشفى عن المبنى الموجود في المنتصف بمسافة 5 متر حيث ان جميع المباني ملتصقة في الدور الارضي وتنفصل بعده بمسافة 5 متر بين كل مبنى .
-----------------------------
8- أخي فيصل لم يتم ذكر أي من الخدمات الخارجية المساعدة للمستشفى أم يتم إضافتها تلقائيا.
----------------------------
نعم يتم اضافتها تلقائياً وكما هو موجود في الملف المرفق .
----------------------------





اشكر لكم اخواني الاشتراك في المسابقة واتمنى من الله ان يوفقكم .. وفي حال وجود اي استفسارات يرجى ابلاغنا بها حتى تعم الفائدة ..

​


----------



## مسلم (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

أنا مهندس محمد رياض 
مهندس إنشائي ( مدني)
و على إستعداد للتبرع بالتصميمات الإنشائية مجانا لوجه الله تعالى 

إذا قبلتم هذا العرض برجاء مراسلتي على الخاص 


لا أعلم ما إذا كان هذا هو أول عرض يعرض عليكم بخصوص التصميمات الإنشائية أم لا لأني لم أقرأ باقي الموضوع 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## alaa_1986 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
في البداية أشكر القائمين على هذه المسابقة لمشروع بهذا المستوى حيث سيكون تحدي للبعض ومنافسة شديدة على ما أعتقد غير الخبرة الجيدة للعمل على مشروع كهذا .
عندي رأي متواضع ولكم الرأي الأخير أنا أتفق مع م/ هبة قنديل في أن المشروع كبير ويحتاج إلى وقت وجهد ربما تكون فكرة حذف لوحات التفاصيل فكرة توفر وقت وجهد أكثر للتركيز على المشروع نفسه .
وتقبلو مني فائق الاحترام والتقدير .


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (1 أغسطس 2009)

بداية موفقة ومشجعة إن شاء الله، ونتوقع مشاركات كبيرة وقيمة من الأعضاء، ونسال الله لكم التوفيق.


----------



## ضياء المغربى (1 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم

اولا احب ان اوجه تحيه وتقدير الى مشرفي الملتقى واشجعهم على هذه المبادرات الرائعه التي تعطي الى الملتقى سمه الحيويه والنشاط وكذلك تعطي فائده كبيره جدا لرواد واعضاء الملتقى الهندسي ... اتمنى يارب ان تستمر مثل هذه المبادرات الجميله ووفق الله كل المشاركين بالنجاح والتقدم وحصول درع الملتقى الذي هو يعتبر وسام ونيشان للفائز ........

علما اني اتمنى ان يستمر مشروع المستشفى الى التصميم الانشائي بعد المعماري .......

وبارك الله بالجميع
مع تحياتي*​


----------



## مصابيح الهدى (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً 

بالـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ والنجاح ـــــــــــــتوفيق بإذن لله للجميع

بصراحة كان نفسي اشارك هي في الأساس معادلة متساوية بين الابعاد والمقاسات وبالفعل كونت الشكل الخارجي وحولت ارسم المسقط الأفقي والجانبي

لكن عدم الدراسة والخبرة في هذا المجال بيكون عائق كبير 

................... وهذه مشاركة بسيطة لأخواني المتسابقين

بعد الانتهاء من المشروع لاحظ الأتي فهو مدخل عين الحكام على التصميم

1_هل تم الألتزام بوضع جميع متطلبات برنامج المشروع في التصميم ام ترك بعض منها سهواً ؟

2_هل تحققت المسارات الحركية الأفقية والرأسية بنجاح ؟

3_هل تحقق الوضوح للمدخل الرئيسي لمبنى المشروع بسهولة الوصول لجميع عناصره المعمارية ؟

4_هل تم الألتزام بالمقاسات والمساحات المعطاه في المشروع ؟

5_ما مدى الالتزام لقوانين مباني الدولة والتخطيط العمراني ؟

6_ما مدى الالتزام بطبيعة أرض الموقع ؟

7_هل أداء وإظهار المشروع مميز أم لا ؟

..................................................................منقول


----------



## mohamed2009 (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه والله وبركاته انا قرات الاجابات على الاسئله ويا ريت الكل يستفيد من الاجابه والتوضيحات لانها مهمه جدا لعمليه التصميم
ويا ريت كمان اذا كان هناك اي ملاحظات اخرى سقطت منا او لم نلفت لها بالا يزودنا بها المالك مباشرة او عن طريق الاخوه المشرفين وتكون بالخط العريض اي تكون واضحه حتى يتسنى للجميع اخذها بعين الاعتبارد
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## سامح الفيومى (1 أغسطس 2009)

ياريت كل المهندسين المعماريين يشاركونا فى المسابقه وربنا يوفقهم


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد إسماعيل محمد (1 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وأتمنى من الله الفوز بالمسابقة إن شاء الله .
وأتمنى مزيداً من المسابقات المعمارية وخاصة لمساكن محدودى الدخل على أن تصمم بطريقة تواكب العصر .[


----------



## فاطمة المفتش (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله خير على هذاالموضوع المتميز


----------



## المهندس قسام (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك في ميزان حسناتكم

فكرة رائعة ....


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ارحب بالجميع وبالتوفيق للمشتركين

كما اود ان اشكر المهندس محمد رياض لمبادرته بعمل التصاميم الانشائية مجانا لوجه الله الكريم
ولكن اسأل هل هذا التبرع لمحتاج او معسر او مستشفى خيري، ام هو تبرع لمستشفى استثماري؟؟
لا يفهم كلامي خطأ .. اسأل الله ان يبارك في ملاك المشروع ولكن لا اعتقد انهم يحتاجون معونة
واقترح عليك يا بشمهندس محمد رياض ان تأخذ الاتعاب ثم اصرفها كاملة لوجه الله تعالى في دار ايتام او بناء مستشفى خيري او المساهمه في علاج امراض السرطان او بناء مسجد او او او هناك الكثير والكثير

نحن في انتظار المشاركين في المسابقة ومشاركاتهم
وتقبلوا فائق التحية والتقدير


----------



## مسلم (2 أغسطس 2009)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارحب بالجميع وبالتوفيق للمشتركين
> 
> كما اود ان اشكر المهندس محمد رياض لمبادرته بعمل التصاميم الانشائية مجانا لوجه الله الكريم
> ...


 

و الله ما وددت إلا المساعدة في عمل يكون صدقة جارية بعد مماتي 

عموما الفكرة قيد الدراسة 

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء و وفقنا الله و إياك إلى ما يحب و يرضى

عموما عرضي ما زال قائما و إذا كنت تصر أخي الكريم على إعطائي حقوقي المادية فلابد أن أعلم في اي دولة يقام هذا المبنى و ما هي أسعار التصميم في تلك الدولة حتى لا أجر أو يجار علي  

تقبل وافر تحياتي و إحترامي


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (2 أغسطس 2009)

م /هبه قنديل قال:


> أشكركم جزيلا على هذه المسابقه الجديده
> المشروع كبير وسيحتاج الى جهد لذلك عندى اقتراح
> فى مسابقه وضعت لتحمل تنافسا مشرفا بين الأعضاء أعتقد التنافس يكون فى فكره جيده للمساقط + الشكل العام الخارجى سواء قدم بشكل واجهات أو مناظير .. كل متسابق على حسب رغبته
> 
> ...



ماذا بخصوص المقترح ؟؟


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وأنا ايضا مع الأخت / هبة قنديل بخصوص فقط لوحة التفاصيل المعمارية والتخطيطية ( لانو بدها شغل كتييييييير ونحن هنا لننجز فكرة مميزة ونطبقها بالواجهات والمخططات ) 
بانتظار الرد 
تحياتي للجميع .... واتمنى لهم التوفيق دوماااا​


----------



## هبة السماء (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم
مزيدا من التقدم


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (2 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

نشكر لكم جهودكم المميزة والجديرة بالتقدير والاحترام , وتعتبر هذه المسابقة بصمة للمنتدى حيث انه استطاع ان يلفت نظر الكثير من الرواد ورجال الاعمال وكذلك نخبة كبيرة من المهندسين على مستوى الوسط العربي واقول هذا الكلام وكلي ثقة.

لكن ارى ان تكون الجوائز على مستوى المسابقة حيث ان تطرح باقوى منتدى للمهندسين على مستوى العرب وبنظري ان الجوائز رمزية وغير محفزه حيث انها تحتاج الى مجهود ذهني كبير جدا فأرجوا ان تعيدوا النظر في جوائز المسابقة مرة اخرى والله ولي التوفيق .

وبارك الله فيك اخي شريف ومعا قادة واعضاء الى الامام للرقي والتطوير والمحافظة على هذا الصرح لنجعله
شامخا نفخر به على مستوى العالم .



اخوكم ابو فهد (( هندسة التبريد والتكييف ))​


----------



## حازم العطيفى (3 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى اعاده النظر فى حجم اللوحات والتفاصيل المطلوبه ... فيستحسن ان يكون التسليم للفكره من مساقط وواجهات ومناظير فى المرحله الاولى دون الدخول فى التفاصيل المعماريه المختلفة كجميع المسابقات المعماريه ...
على ان ايقوم الفائز بإكمال التفاصيل المعماريه للمشروع المقدم 
لانى ارى ان كميه العمل فى حاله وجود هذه التفاصيل ضخمة جدا ولا يتناسب مع المده المعطاة او مع حجم الجوائز 

وشكرا


----------



## Turki_ksa (3 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ..

اشكر جميع الاخوة المشاركين والاخوات المشاركات .. واشكر الاخ العزيز الذي طلب التبرع لعمل التصاميم المعمارية 

بالنسبة للاخوة الذين يرون الغاء بعض اللوحات فسوف اراجع الموضوع مع الاخ فيصل ان شاء الله


الف الف شكر لكم


----------



## سنا الأمل (3 أغسطس 2009)

ساندكم الله ورعاكم ..
واوصلني اليكم باذن الله ...
انا الان سادرس معماري مثلكم ....

اتمنى لكم التوفييييييييييييييييق والنجاااااح


----------



## مهندسة توتا (3 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود مميز جدااااااااااااااا 
باركم الله فيكم
وبالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## scence_of_moon (3 أغسطس 2009)

معمارى مصرى ... أتمنى الفوز بإذن الله


----------



## مهندس احساس (4 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى لكم التوفيق فانا مهندس احساس لامباني


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (4 أغسطس 2009)

*شكرا على مجهوداتكم وبارك الله فيك
*


----------



## م.حفيظ (4 أغسطس 2009)

معماري : نشكر لكم جهودكم المميزة والجديرة بالتقدير والاحترام وبارك الله فيكم
وبالتوفيق والنجاح ان شاء الله


----------



## م.حفيظ (4 أغسطس 2009)

نشكر ملتقى المهندسين على هذا المجهود .....
 لدي بعض الاستفسارات من الأستاذ المشرف / فيصل الشريف ...
نحتاج الى دراسة للموقع من الناحية المناخية والطقس لمدينة الرياض وذلك من اجل أخذها في الاعتبار في التصميم.. مثلا : التوجيه – الإضاءة ............


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
تحية لكم وأحب أن أسأل:
-هل يوجد قسم للعناية المركزة icu
-هل يوجد قسم للولادة
-كم عدد العيادات الخارجية وما هي التخصصات المطلوبة:أسنان-عيون-جراحة-عظام-باطني ...... الخ

و بالتوفيق إن شاء الله


----------



## زرقة السماء (4 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق للجميع خسارة اني لست مهندسه معمارية و الا كنت اشتركت في المسابقة....


----------



## Turki_ksa (4 أغسطس 2009)

mahmoud abdel hadi قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> تحية لكم وأحب أن أسأل:
> -هل يوجد قسم للعناية المركزة icu
> -هل يوجد قسم للولادة
> ...



السلام عليكم

نعم يوجد قسم عناية مركزة يسع لعدد 5 اسرة بالاضافة إلى قسم الولادة .. بالنسبة لعدد العيادات الخارجية فقد تم تحديدها مسبقاً باحد ردودي .. يرجى العودة

اما بالنسبة للإخوة الذين يرغبون بإزالة بعض التفاصيل فقد اتفقت مع الاخ فيصل على جعلها اختيارية ..

وسيقوم الاخ فيصل بعمل رد بهذا الخصوص ...

شكرا لكم


----------



## المغيره احمد (5 أغسطس 2009)

موضــــــــــوع جميل


----------



## حسام الحسني (5 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم هل هناك مسابقه تصاميم كهرباء


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (5 أغسطس 2009)

جزى الله القائمين على هذه المسابقة خيرا


----------



## نهى جمال (5 أغسطس 2009)

المسابقة جيدة وفكرتها جميلة 
لكن الوقت محدود بالنسبة للوحات المعمارية المطلوبة


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 أغسطس 2009)

سابدا بتوجيه الشكر للقائمين على هذه المسابقة .
اود ان اسال عن برج النوم: فهو يحتوي على(*غرف المرضى 15 غرفة مزدوج و 2 غرف عنبر ( 4 اسرة ) و 10 غرف خاصة و جناحين خاصين كل جناح يحتوي صالة ودورة مياة ومطبخ صغير) فلم الارتفاع الى ست طوابق .
اسف لكني لم افهم اسلوب واولوية توزيع عناصر المشافي في المملكة . 
*


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (5 أغسطس 2009)

هل لي بسؤال اخر . لقد ذكر بنص المسابقة عن امكانية التوسع المستقبلي للمشفى ببرج للمرضى اخر بنفس وظائف البرج الاول ,هل هذا البرج متصل ام منفصل ,لانه سيؤثر على تصميم وتكوين المشفى . 
شكرا لكم


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (6 أغسطس 2009)

turki_ksa قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> نعم يوجد قسم عناية مركزة يسع لعدد 5 اسرة بالاضافة إلى قسم الولادة .. بالنسبة لعدد العيادات الخارجية فقد تم تحديدها مسبقاً باحد ردودي .. يرجى العودة
> 
> ...



شكرا اخى الكريم على حسن متابعه الامر


----------



## Turki_ksa (6 أغسطس 2009)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> سابدا بتوجيه الشكر للقائمين على هذه المسابقة .
> اود ان اسال عن برج النوم: فهو يحتوي على(*غرف المرضى 15 غرفة مزدوج و 2 غرف عنبر ( 4 اسرة ) و 10 غرف خاصة و جناحين خاصين كل جناح يحتوي صالة ودورة مياة ومطبخ صغير) فلم الارتفاع الى ست طوابق .
> اسف لكني لم افهم اسلوب واولوية توزيع عناصر المشافي في المملكة .
> *



السلام عليكم ..

هذا هو سؤالك الثاني يعتبر جواباً لسؤالك الأول .. فالزيادة في الارتفاع هي للزيدة في الغرف لاحقاُ ..

فيرجى مراعاة تصميم برج التنويم على امكانية التوسع لاحقاً مع تسمية الغرف بمكاتب او غرف خدمات ..


----------



## معماري3 (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

لو سمحت ما الفرق بين برج التنويم وبرج السكن ؟


----------



## يامن إدلبي (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أود المشاركة معكم بالمسابقة 
ولدي سؤال : مساحة الطابق الواحد 3000 متر مربع ؟ أم مجموع مساحات الطوابق 3000 متر مربع .


----------



## معماريه نشطه (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذه المسابقه المتميزه
وكم كنت اود المشاركه بها 
ولكن الوقت ضيق
وهل يمكن بعد النتهاء من المشروع يمكن الاطلاع على دسوماته وارجو الاجابه


----------



## alaanabil (6 أغسطس 2009)

المسابقه جميله جدا 
ولكن في نفس الوقت غير سهله
وتحتاج لمجهود ووقت لانجازها كما ينبغي 
وانا اتفق مع مطلب تخفيض عدد اللوحات او الغاء بعضها او جعلها اختياريه
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------



## محمد رشاد (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمه الله 
اشكركم على هذا الجهد الكبير 
اود ان استفسر اذا كانت المسابقه فرديه ام يمكن اشتراك اكثر من شخص في نفس المشروع


----------



## Turki_ksa (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

اخواني واخواتي اعضاء الملتقى .. اشكركم على الاهتمام والمشاركة في هذه المسابقة ..

اجاباتكم على الاسئلة ..


السلام عليكم

لو سمحت ما الفرق بين برج التنويم وبرج السكن ؟

لا يوجد فرق في الشكل الخارجي .. وايضاَ بالنسبة للمساحة .. لكن التقسيمات الداخلية ستكون مختلفة ..


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أود المشاركة معكم بالمسابقة
ولدي سؤال : مساحة الطابق الواحد 3000 متر مربع ؟ أم مجموع مساحات الطوابق 3000 متر مربع .

مساحة الطابق الواحد ستكون 3000 متر مربع ..

شكرا على هذه المسابقه المتميزه
وكم كنت اود المشاركه بها
ولكن الوقت ضيق
وهل يمكن بعد النتهاء من المشروع يمكن الاطلاع على دسوماته وارجو الاجابه

هذا الجواب سيكون بيد لجنة الاشراف على المسابقة 

المسابقه جميله جدا
ولكن في نفس الوقت غير سهله
وتحتاج لمجهود ووقت لانجازها كما ينبغي
وانا اتفق مع مطلب تخفيض عدد اللوحات او الغاء بعضها او جعلها اختياريه
وبالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله

اهلا بك .. بالنسبة لعدد اللوحات تم جعل بعضها اختيارية لذلك يرجى مخاطبة الاخ فيصل بهذا الخصوص..




السلام عليكم و رحمه الله
اشكركم على هذا الجهد الكبير
اود ان استفسر اذا كانت المسابقه فرديه ام يمكن اشتراك اكثر من شخص في نفس المشروع


برأيي الشخصي ان المسابقة في الاساس فردية .. والجوائز في الاصل فردية .. لكن في حالة المشاركة لأكثر من شخص فسيتم تسليم التصاميم بإسم عضو واحد وفي حالة الفوز بالجائزة يكون تقسيم الجائزة بين الاعضاء بمعرفتهم هم ... اي ان اللجنة لن تتدخل في تقسيمها بينهم ... ولو كان هناك رأي اخر من الاخوة في لجنة التحكيم يرجى عرضها لتوضيح رؤيتهم .. لكن الافضل ابلاغنا مسبقاً اذا كنت ستتقدم بشكل فردي او جماعي ..


----------



## خلود البيومى (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وان شاء الله ابدا العمل اليوم
ولكن لى استفسار
هل كل المطلوب هو مجرد التصميم من الناحية المعمارية فقط دون اى حسابات انشائية
وهل هناك شروط معينة فى اشخص المتقدم مثلا كالحصول على شهادة البكالريوس حيث انى مازلت طالبة وسوف احصل على البكالريوس بإذن الله العام المقبل


----------



## خالد(مساحة) (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله بجهود المشتركين ان شاء الله يكمل المشروع


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (7 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير علي هذه المسابقة الجيدة


----------



## محمد رشاد (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اود ان استفسر عن الردود عن حدود الارض من جميع الجهات و عن الارتفاع الكلي للمبنى ( ما هو ارتفاع الادوار)
اي ما هي الاشتراطات البنائيه للمنطقه من ارتفاعات و بروزات و ردود و نسب بنائيه


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (7 أغسطس 2009)

سوف اشارك باذن الله تعالى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Turki_ksa (8 أغسطس 2009)

اهلاً بجميع المشاركين .. 

السلام عليكم

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وان شاء الله ابدا العمل اليوم
ولكن لى استفسار
هل كل المطلوب هو مجرد التصميم من الناحية المعمارية فقط دون اى حسابات انشائية
وهل هناك شروط معينة فى اشخص المتقدم مثلا كالحصول على شهادة البكالريوس حيث انى مازلت طالبة وسوف احصل على البكالريوس بإذن الله العام المقبل

اهلاً بك ... نرغب بعمل تصاميم معمارية على ان تكون قائمة على اساسات انشائية صحيحة .. واهلاً بك وبمشاركتك ..

السلام عليكم
اود ان استفسر عن الردود عن حدود الارض من جميع الجهات و عن الارتفاع الكلي للمبنى ( ما هو ارتفاع الادوار)
اي ما هي الاشتراطات البنائيه للمنطقه من ارتفاعات و بروزات و ردود و نسب بنائيه

اهلاً بك ...
الارتدادات عن حدود الارض موضحة في المشاركة الاولى .. اما بالنسبة لإشتراطات الارتفاع للدور الوحد فهي تقريباً 3 امتار


----------



## alaa_1986 (8 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
لو سمحتم عندي استفسار :
الارتفاع 6 أدوار هو أقصى ارتفاع بالنسبة للسكن أو للمستشفى ؟
بالنسبة للمقترح بأن يكون المختبر والأشعة في البدروم هل هو الزامي أو مطلب للمالك أم يعتمد على فكرة الحل ؟
هل يمكن أن يكون عيادات خارجية أو ملحقات للمستشفى خارج البرجين أو المبنى الرئيسي ؟
هذا أيضا نفس السؤال بالنسبة للسكن هل يمكن تقسيم الوحدات على أكثر من مبنى ؟


----------



## م.إسلام (8 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا للجميع ,,,,,,,,,


----------



## حنان الفخرانى (9 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة للمناور هل هناك شروط محددة لها ؟


----------



## مهندس كركوكي (9 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يبارك فيكم...ويزيدكم من نوره درجات ويحتسب هذه المبادرة المميزة
من ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## عرفه فاوي (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم الأخ المشرف لو سمحت إتجاه الشمال غير موضح على الموقع العام لقطعة الأرض المرفق فهل من الممكن إرفاق الموقع العام مرة أخرى موضح عليها إتجاه الشمال.


----------



## مجاهد الدنقلاوي (10 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم 
واتمنى ان يوافقنى الحظ والوقت واشارك فى هذه المسابقه
شكرا على مجهوداتكم​


----------



## 7atem123456 (10 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على هذة المسابقة الاكثر من رائعة 

سابدا العمل فيها و اتمنى لنا و لكم جميعا الافادة 
فعلاهذا المنتدى من المنتديات المتميزة و المحفزة 

و ارجومن الله التوفيق للجميع

م / حاتم زقزوق


----------



## معماري3 (10 أغسطس 2009)

اقصد في سؤالي مافرق بين برج التنويم والسكن وظيفيا
هل تقصد احدهم للعاملين والآخر للمرضى ؟


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 أغسطس 2009)

> اقصد في سؤالي مافرق بين برج التنويم والسكن وظيفيا
> هل تقصد احدهم للعاملين والآخر للمرضى ؟


 
هناك فرق كبير بين البرجين ، فوظيفة تنويم المرضى وما تحتاجة من خدمات تختلف عن وظيفة السكن وما يتعلق به من انشطة.
صحيح ، أحد البرجين لإسكان العاملين ، والآخر مُخصص لغرف واجنحة التنويم.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 أغسطس 2009)

> *شكرا على هذة المسابقة الاكثر من رائعة
> 
> سابدا العمل فيها و اتمنى لنا و لكم جميعا الافادة
> فعلاهذا المنتدى من المنتديات المتميزة و المحفزة
> ...


 
أحييك وارحب بك ، واشكر لك إهتمامك ، وان شاء الله نرى مشاركتك.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (10 أغسطس 2009)

> بارك الله فيكم
> واتمنى ان يوافقنى الحظ والوقت واشارك فى هذه المسابقه
> شكرا على مجهوداتكم​


 
نحن أيضا نرحب بك ونتمنى مشاركتك يامهندس مجاهد ،، نرى مقترحك ان شاء الله.


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (10 أغسطس 2009)

اسلام عليكم رحمه الله وبركاته 
فكره جميلة لمنافسه المثمرة


----------



## SAHEBMISR (10 أغسطس 2009)

جميييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (10 أغسطس 2009)

اخى واستاذنا الكريم فيصل الشريف
ماذا تم بموضوع تخفيض اللوحات ؟؟


----------



## رزق نصر (10 أغسطس 2009)

احبائى رجال الهندسة المعمارية شدو ياللة فرجت وررونا همتكو مشروع على طبق من دهب عايزين نشتغل زيكو محنا زمايل من الاخر عايز اكييف المبنى دة شكلة هيعد تكييفات لصبح


----------



## ليدي لين (11 أغسطس 2009)

نسال الله التوفيق والتمام


----------



## eng/mohamed eissa (11 أغسطس 2009)

مهندسين العرب الأفضل على الأطلاق


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (11 أغسطس 2009)

*شكر*

شكرا للدكتور تركى على ثقته بملتقى المهندسين العرب والله الموفق فى الإبداع فى التصميم


فيصل الشريف قال:


> أود أن اشكر اولا الدكتور تركي على ثقته في ملتقى المهندسين العرب لتنظيم مسابقة تصميم مبنى مستشفى سعة 50 سرير مع ملحقاته.
> المطلوب تصميم مستشفى سعة خمسون سرير في مدينة الرياض بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، مع الخدمات والمرافق المطلوبة في تصميم المستشفيات بالاضافة الى سكن العاملين ، وفيما يلي شرح للمعطيات والشروط والتفاصيل المتعلقة بذلك :
> 
> المعطيات الرئيسية :
> ...


----------



## محمود طه ابراهيم (11 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MODU (11 أغسطس 2009)

أوجه التحية والتقدير الى الأخ الكريم فيصل على مبادرته الرائعة والتى تعتبر اضافة جيدة للملتقى
بالرغم من تواضع قيمة الجوائز بالقياس لمشروع مثل المستشفى 
ولكنها بداية طيبة نشكره عليها ونشجعه للوصول بالملتقى الى الملاذ الذى يجد فيه كل معمارى ما يصبوا اليه
من الفكرة والمعلومة والبرامج والمشاركات والتعبير عن نفسه من خلال المشروعات المطروحة والذى يمكن 
أن يجد فيها المعمارى المتنفس الذى من خلاله يمكن أن يطرح افكاره ويستعرض قدراته وتكون دافعاً له على البحث والمنافسة ... وإن شاء الله تكون هذه المسابقة بداية طيبة 
وفقكم الله ... وسيروا على بركة الله
مهندس استشارى/ محمود الحلوانى - مصر - القاهرة


----------



## miro1_6 (11 أغسطس 2009)

شكلى اتاخرت شوية كتير
بس ان شاء الله ربنا يسهل واعوض الوقت اللى راح

الفكرة رائعة جدا ويارب تتكرر دائماااااااااااااا
لكم منى كل التحية


----------



## lamy (12 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على المسابقة الرائعة دية بس المشكلة ان الوقت ضيق جدا جدا عليها لو ممكن انها تزيد شوية علشان نعرف نقدم حاجات كويسة نكون شاكرين لكم


----------



## بومطر (12 أغسطس 2009)

فيصل الشريف قال:


> المطلوب تصميم مستشفى سعة خمسون سرير
> 
> المعطيات الرئيسية :
> - مساحة الأرض الكلية هي 8000 متر مربع
> ...


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *شكرا على المسابقة الرائعة دية بس المشكلة ان الوقت ضيق جدا جدا عليها لو ممكن انها تزيد شوية علشان نعرف نقدم حاجات كويسة نكون شاكرين لكم*​


 
شكراً لك ،، الوقت ربما يكون ضيق من الآن ، ولكن من بداية الاعلان ، اعتقد ان الوقت المتاح لفكرة معمارية كاف (ربما مع قليل الضغط) ،، ونحن في إنتظار مشاركتك.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *شكلى اتاخرت شوية كتير
> بس ان شاء الله ربنا يسهل واعوض الوقت اللى راح
> 
> الفكرة رائعة جدا ويارب تتكرر دائماااااااااااااا
> لكم منى كل التحية*​


 
أنت لم تتأخر ، ونحن في إنتظار مشاركتك ،، حياك الله وأهلا وسهلا.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *أوجه التحية والتقدير الى الأخ الكريم فيصل على مبادرته الرائعة والتى تعتبر اضافة جيدة للملتقى
> بالرغم من تواضع قيمة الجوائز بالقياس لمشروع مثل المستشفى
> ولكنها بداية طيبة نشكره عليها ونشجعه للوصول بالملتقى الى الملاذ الذى يجد فيه كل معمارى ما يصبوا اليه
> من الفكرة والمعلومة والبرامج والمشاركات والتعبير عن نفسه من خلال المشروعات المطروحة والذى يمكن
> ...


 
أهلاً وسهلاً بك يا مهندس محمود ، كيف أنت وماهي أخبارك؟ ، أشكرك جزيل الشكر على كلماتك المشجعه ، وأعترف بالحقائق التي بها ،، لكننا دائما نقول ان شئ (إيجابي طبعا) أفضل من لا شئ ، مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *اخى الكريم فيصل الشريف
> ماذا تم بموضوع تخفيض اللوحات ؟؟*​


 
اللوحات كما ذكر الدكتور تركي في أحد ردوده ، فيما يخص موضوع القطاع والتفاصيل جعلناها إختياري ،، الحقيقة أن طلبها في الاصل لم يكن القصد منه الإثقال بقدر ماكان رغبة في توضيح الفكرة بشكل متكامل ،، إذا شعر المتقدم ان ما تقدم به واضح لإعطاء صورة متكاملة وواضحة عن الفكرة ، فإن ذلك هو المطلوب ، لذلك كانت اللوحات المطلوبة تمثل فيما نعتقد الحد الادنى المطلوب لتوضيح الفكرة ، ولم يكن القصد منها الالزام بقدر ما كان التوضيح كما ذكرت.

مع شكرنا لإقتراحك ، وتقديرنا لمتابعتك ،، لك التحية والسلام.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (12 أغسطس 2009)

> *شكرا على هذة المسابقة الاكثر من رائعة
> 
> سابدا العمل فيها و اتمنى لنا و لكم جميعا الافادة
> فعلاهذا المنتدى من المنتديات المتميزة و المحفزة
> ...


 
حياك الله م حاتم ، نحن في إنتظار مشاركتك.


----------



## 7atem123456 (13 أغسطس 2009)

كان ليا استفسار

انا كنت عايز اتاكد من مدى مصداقية المسابقة و الحوافز 

و عايز اعرف ازاى المكافئة هاتوصل للفايزين 


و ياريت حد من المسئولين يوضحلنا اساس تقيم المسابقة 

و ياريت اى حد من القائمين على المسابقة يسيب ايميل ياهو او هوت متاح فى اغلب الاوقات او حتى يسيب رقم جوال


حتى تكون المسابقة اكثر جدية
والواحد يشتغل و هوا مطمن


وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير
وشكرا


----------



## ملاك إسكندر (13 أغسطس 2009)

عزيزى الإستاذ / تركى على 
بعد التحية 
أولا نشكرك على ثقتك بالمنتدى 
ثانيا كثرت أسئلة المشتركين بالمنتدى ولهم الحق فى جميع إستفساراتهم لأن برنامج المشروع غير محدد المعالم والعناصر ومتطلباته أكثر من طبيعته 
ثالثا يجب إرفاق الرفع المساحى للأرض ولا يكتفى بصورة فوتوغرافية 
رابعا ارى أن المشروع لا يأخذ الجدية 
شكراااااااااااااا


----------



## 7atem123456 (13 أغسطس 2009)

بالنسبة للمشروع كبرنامج فانا ارى انه محدد و يمكن معرفة مقياسه 

وبالنسبة للارض و ابعادها فهى 200 * 40 م كما ذكر برنامج المشروع
وعناصر المشروع واضحة لا جدال عليها


لكن يجب ان يكون هناك وسيلة اتصال مباشرة مع احد القائمين كما ذكرت سابقا لضمان الجدية

و يجب ان يكون هناك جهة لتسجيل الاعضاء فى المسابقة ... لامانع من انها مسابقة مفتوحة و لكن يجب على الادارة معرفة المشتركين فى المسابقة و الاتصال بهم او ارسال رسائل على الاميل لتاكيد اشتراكهم فبل ميعاد التسليم


ويجب مراعاه وجود اكثر من طريقة او اكثر من ايميل لارسال ملفات المتسابقين يوم التسليم تحسبا لاى ظروف

بصراحة انا ارى ان الموضوع يجبا ن يكون اكثر جدية من ذلك



اتمنى للجميع التوفيق
و شكرا 
م /حاتم زقزوق


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 أغسطس 2009)

> *بالنسبة للمشروع كبرنامج فانا ارى انه محدد و يمكن معرفة مقياسه *
> *وبالنسبة للارض و ابعادها فهى 200 * 40 م كما ذكر برنامج المشروع*
> *وعناصر المشروع واضحة لا جدال عليها*
> *لكن يجب ان يكون هناك وسيلة اتصال مباشرة مع احد القائمين كما ذكرت سابقا لضمان الجدية*
> ...


 
أشكرك أخي م حاتم ، ذكرت في مشاركتين (92 ، 94) رؤيتك بوجوب التعامل مع الموضوع بشكل أكثر جديه ،، وقد وضعت عدد من الضوابط التي ترى من وجهة نظرك انها تمثل الجدية ،، مثل وضع بريد الكتروني او رقم اتصال ، او تأكيد التسجيل او غيره.

يظهر أخي الكريم ان الموضوع يُمثل الاطمئنان او الثقة عن جدية الموقع بالتعامل مع هكذا مسابقات ، ونود ان نطمئنك الى ان الموقع لا يتعامل بهذه الصورة الا مع المشاركات الجادة وبعد ضمان اقصى ما يمكن لمعرفة جدية العميل من جهة ، وما يجعل شبكة المهندسين العرب في وضعها الطبيعي من ناحية الثقة والمصداقية ،، وقد ساعدنا الدكتور تركي مشكورا على تحقيق ذلك في هذه المسابقة ، وهناك آليات مضمونة لوصول الجوائز الى أصحابها إن شاء الله. في الوقت نفسه ، هذه ليست المره الاولى التي تقوم فيها شبكة المهندسين العرب بتنظيم مسابقة معمارية ، وفي المرة الاولى لم يكن هناك مشاكل تذكر علما ان العدد كان اكبر. بالنسبة للإتصال ، فطرق الاتصال واضحه ، ونحن هنا نحاول ان نرد على الاستفسارات التي نرى انها تمثل مفصلا مهما في المسابقة.
أشكر لك إهتمامك وحرصك وثقتك ، ولك كل المحبة والتقدير.


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (13 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخواني واخواتي صحيح المسابقة بدها جهد كبير .... :55:
اتمنى لكل عضو شارك بها التوفيييق بالمسابقة 
اخي hatem.... انا شاركت بأول مسابقة والحمدلله ملتقى المهندسين العرب بكامل صدقهم لا تقلق 
اتمنى لك الفوز حتى يتم تأكيد ما أقوله 
بالتوفييييييييق للجميع 
تحياتي :84:​


----------



## alaa_1986 (13 أغسطس 2009)

أستاذي الفاضل ... 
أنفهم انشغالك بالتأكيد لذلك قد تتأخر أحيانا في الردود على الاستفسارات وكانت عندي استفسارات لم يم الرد عليها أو توضيحها بصورة كافية والوقت على مشروع بهذا الحجم ضيق حتى مع الضغط قليلا ومع ذلك فما زال عندي الاصرار إن شاء الله على المحاولة وخوض التجربة ولكن أرجو الرد على استفساراتي 


> السلام عليكم ...
> لو سمحتم عندي استفسار :
> الارتفاع 6 أدوار هو أقصى ارتفاع بالنسبة للسكن أو للمستشفى ؟
> بالنسبة للمقترح بأن يكون المختبر والأشعة في البدروم هل هو الزامي أو مطلب للمالك أم يعتمد على فكرة الحل ؟
> ...


----------



## 7atem123456 (13 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكم جميعا لتوضيح استفساري 

لاتؤاخذونى فهذه اول مشاركة لى على المنتدى و اظنها ليست الاخيرة ان شاء الله

الظاهر ان ادارة المنتدى قائمة بشكل جدى و تستقبل الاستفسارات بصدر رحب

شكرا ل ( عتاب فلسطين ) على التجاوب و ربنايوفقك و يوفق الجميع وانا ايضا اتمنى لك الفوز 


و شكرا لادارة المنتدى و شكر خاص جدا لمشرف هذا القسم 

مع تحياتى بالتوفيق


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (14 أغسطس 2009)

> الارتفاع 6 أدوار هو أقصى ارتفاع بالنسبة للسكن أو للمستشفى ؟
> بالنسبة للمقترح بأن يكون المختبر والأشعة في البدروم هل هو الزامي أو مطلب للمالك أم يعتمد على فكرة الحل ؟
> هل يمكن أن يكون عيادات خارجية أو ملحقات للمستشفى خارج البرجين أو المبنى الرئيسي ؟
> هذا أيضا نفس السؤال بالنسبة للسكن هل يمكن تقسيم الوحدات على أكثر من مبنى ؟


 
أهلاً بك أخي علاء ، وأعتذر عن التأخر في الرد ..
هناك أسئلة إجاباتها عند الاستاذ تركي ، مثل الارتفاعات وكون بعض الطلبات إلزامي ام لا ،، 
بالنسبة للإرتفاعات ، فأعتقد ان النظام بشكل عام يُحدد معاولة ارتفاعات المباني في اغلب الاحوال بالمعالدلة التالية ((عرض الشارع / 10) + 1) وسوف يجيب الاخ تركي هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل.
بالنسبة لكون بعض الطلبات إلزامي ، فالموجود في شروط المسابقة تم تحديدة بواسطة المالك ، وهو مفيد لأغراض التقييم والمقارنة ، لكنه في نظري ليس إلزاميا اذا ما تم تقديم إقتراحات أفضل ،، وربما يصوب الاخ تركي ما ورد من خطأ في الاجابة اذا كان ثمة خطأ.


----------



## MODU (15 أغسطس 2009)

مساهمة منى فى تنشيط هذه المبادرة الطيبة
وحيث اننى بصدد اصدار كتاب عن اسس التصميم المعمارى للمستشفيات
رأيت أنه من الواجب على أن اطلع الأخوة الزملاء على بعض المعلومات المهمة فى هذا الكتاب
قد تساعدهم فى المسابقة ... وكنت أود أن اطرح الكتاب بالكامل 
ولكن نظراً لضيق الوقت طرحت بعض الأبواب الهامة
وكنت قد تركت الكتاب لفترة لإنشغالى ولكن هذه المسابقة شجعتنى أن أعمل على سرعة نشره
وقد جرت مفاوضات بينى وبين احدى دور النشر بمصر ولكن هذه المفاوضات لم تشجعنى على نشره حتى الآن
وقد نشرت منه سابقا بالموقع جزء عن الألوان فى المستشفيات
وسوف انشر ما اعتقد انه مهم الآن ومنها ( وحدة التمريض فى المستشفيات وعناصر الحركة والإتصال ) 
وانا مستعد للرد على الزملاء للإستفسار عن أى شىء
وكنت اود الإشتراك فى المسابق ولكن وقتى لا يسمح الأن ... واذا امتد موعد التسليم اسبوعان قد اتمكن من المشاركة
مع تمنياتى بالتوفيق
مهندس استشارى / محمود الحلوانى - مصر - القاهرة


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 أغسطس 2009)

أشكرك م محمود على هذه الاضافات الرائعة وهذه الاريحية وهذا الكرم ،، واسمح لي ان اضع روابط المواد التي وفرتها هنا للتسهيل على من يقرأ الموضوع الرجوع اليها:

الاتجاهات المختلفة في تصميم المستشفيات

اسس تصميم المستشفيات - العناصر الرئيسية

اسس تصميم المستشفيات (وحدة التمريض)

وحدة التمريض في تصميم المستشفيات 1

وحدة التمريض في تصميم المستشفيات 2

مع التحيات والشكر والتقدير.


----------



## محمد رشاد (15 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ز رحمة الله و بركاته كنت اود ان اخبركم انني سوف ادخل المسابقة مع زميل اخر لي ان شاء الله و كنت اود معرفه امكانيه الاشتراك معه؟؟


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 أغسطس 2009)

> *السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته*
> * كنت اود ان اخبركم انني سوف ادخل المسابقة مع زميل اخر لي ان شاء الله و كنت اود معرفه امكانيه الاشتراك معه؟؟*​


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،، 
على الرحب والسعه بكما جميعا ،، ننتظر مشاركتكم.


----------



## بومطر (16 أغسطس 2009)

الإخوة الزملاء الأفاضل ،
كنت قد أشرت في المشاركة السابقة إلى إمكانية وجود سوء فهم من جانبي فيما يخص المساحات المطلوبة بالمسابقة .
وقد قمت بإعداد فكرة لكيفية توزيع متطلبات المشروع بالأرض ، تتناسب ورغبة المالك في تطوير المشروع مستقبلاً ، فوجدت صعوبة في تلبية تلك المتطلبات (مرة أخرى .. طبقاً لفهمي المتواضع للمساحات) .
وبالنظر إلى متطلبات السكن العائلي (40 عائلة) ، نجد أن المطلوب هو
8 شـقق غرفة نوم واحدة
20 شقة غرفتي نوم
12 شقة ثلاث غرف نوم
وأياً كانت الفكرة المعمارية المقترحة ، فحتماً ستجد صعوبة في توفير هذا العدد من الشقق في عمارة واحدة ، وضمن (6) طوابق كما تشير شروط المسابقة . 
هذا ناهيك عن أننا لم نتطرق بعد لسكن العزاب .​ 
أرفق الأفكار التي قد توصلت إليها علها تفيد في إلقاء الضوء على الأسئلة المطروحة .​


----------



## m950875m (17 أغسطس 2009)

*إجتهاد للإجابة على أسئلة الاخ محمد :
1- الأقسام: أنت حددت عدد الغرف ولم تحدد ما هي طبيعة الأقسام لأي نوع من المرضى هي لان كل قسم يحتاج إلى خدمات مختلفة عن غيره أم تريد فقط عدد من الغرف والخدمات.
المقصود بالغرف ، غرف التنويم ، وهي غرف غير مخصصة للأقسام ، ويتم تنويم جميع المرضى الل\ين يحتاجون الى تنويم فيها ،، تحتاج كل مجموعة غرف الى محطة تمريض تُشرف عليها.
2- العيادات تكون بجميع التخصصات أم هناك فقط عدد من التخصصات.
نعم العيادات الخارجية تكون بجميع التخصصات. حيث لم يُحدد المالك عيادات محددة.
3- قسم الاشعه في البدروم ما هي أنواع الاشعه المطلوبة أم هي الاشعه العادية فقط.
الافضل إقتراح الانواع المتطورة من الاشعة ، مثل المقطعية والرنين المغناطيسي والسي تي سكان وغيرها.
4- الرجاء التوضيح أكثر ألا يوجد قسم استقبال للحالات الطارئة أم من أين ستأتي الحالات التي سوف تنام في المستشفى.
لا بد من توفر قسم استقبال الحالات الطارئة في الدور الارضي ، ويكون مدخل سيارات الاسعاف من السارع الرئيسي.
5- وبناء على السؤال السابق إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال ألا يوجد غرفه عمليات.
لا بد من توفر عدد من غرف العمليات ، والمقترح ان تكون بين البرجين في الدور الثاني تقريبا ، على ان يكون الحركة منها واليها ميسرة لأسرة المرضى.
6- إذا كان هناك قسم استقبال هل هو استقبال جراحه أم استقبال باطنه أم الاثنين معا.
لا أدري ماذا تقصد بقسم الاستقبال ، التنويم والعمليات يتم إقرارها إما من العيادات الخارجية (مراجعات يومية عادية) او من الطوارئ للحالات الطارئة.
7- ماذا تقصد حيث المباني عن بعضها بعد الدور الأول مسافة 5 متر . هل تقصد البعد بين المباني.
نعم البعد بين المبنيين العاليين ، مبنى غرف التنويم ومبنى السكن . هذا هو الحد الادنى للبعد بينهما.
ولك الشكر اخي الكريم
*


----------



## كيلان عرفان (20 أغسطس 2009)

تمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## BADERELAMEEN (21 أغسطس 2009)

الفكرة رائعة لكن حرص الجوائز على القيمة البمادية بدون البمشاركة في تنفيذ العمل امر غير مشجع كثيرا


----------



## ايليا (21 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ..
ألف مبارك للجميع بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك..
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح العمل ..
ووفقنا الله وإياكم لصيامه وقيامه ..
وجعلنا من المقبولين بإذن الله ..


----------



## يامن إدلبي (23 أغسطس 2009)

*كل عام وأنتم بألف خير*

موضوع المسابقة كبير جدا 
وخصوصا التقسيم الداخلي .. يحتاج إلى جهد حيث أنه وظيفي بحت 
أرجوا من لجنة التحكيم مراعاة الأمر


----------



## alaa_1986 (24 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ....
كل عام وأنتم بخير ورمضان مبارك للجميع ان شاء الله 
المسابقة جميلة وهذا رأيي من البداية من أول يوم طرحت فيه الفكرة 
ولكن الوقت ( بالنسبة لي ) ضيق لا يسعني به الخروج بمشروع على مستوى يليق بالمنتدى والمسابقة أنا مازلت أحاول أن أستطيع تسليم المشروع ولكني لا أعتقد سأستطيع في الوقت المحدد وذلك لظروف منها العمل وضيق الوقت 
أتمنى أن يوفق الله الجميع وإن لم أتمكن من المشاركة ربما أستطيع عرض المشروع بعد ذلك كمشاركة متواضعة بالمنتدى 
أتمنى التوفيق مرة أخرى للجميع ... وكل عام وأنتم بخير


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2009)

> أرفق الأفكار التي قد توصلت إليها علها تفيد في إلقاء الضوء على الأسئلة المطروحة .


 
بو مطر : مشاركتك رائعة ، أتمنى ان نرى عملك متكاملا مع المشاركين في هذه المسابقة 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
m950875m : اشكرك واتمنى ان نرى مشاركتك أيضا.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
كيلان : شكراً جزيلاً لك.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BADERELAMEEN : ما تقصده لم يتضح لي ،، اتمنى ان ارى مشاركتك.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
ايليا : جزاك الله خيرا.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> *موضوع المسابقة كبير جدا *
> *وخصوصا التقسيم الداخلي .. يحتاج إلى جهد حيث أنه وظيفي بحت *
> *أرجوا من لجنة التحكيم مراعاة الأمر*​


يامن : ما تذكره صحيح ، وسوف تراعي لجنة التحكيم ذلك.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


> أتمنى أن يوفق الله الجميع وإن لم أتمكن من المشاركة ربما أستطيع عرض المشروع بعد ذلك كمشاركة متواضعة بالمنتدى


 
alaa_1986 : ونحن ايضا نتمنى ان تتمكن من المشاركة ، توجهاتك رائعة وغاياتك نبيلة ، ندعو الله لك بالتوفيق.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2009)

اليوم الأثنين 24 أغسطس ،، الايام تتناقص ، والوقت المحدد للعمل بدا قريبا ،، الاسبوع القادم مثل هذا اليوم ،، الاثنين 31 أغسطس ، هو آخر يوم محدد لقبول الاعمال المشاركة.
أدعو الله بالتوفيق للجميع ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## ايمن حامد عبدالله (24 أغسطس 2009)

اخى فيصل الشريف اعتزرعن المشاركة بسبب اشتراكى المتاخر فى الملتقى اتمنى المشاركة فى المسابقات الاخرى انشاءالله ورمضان كريم


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (24 أغسطس 2009)

> *اخى فيصل الشريف اعتزرعن المشاركة بسبب اشتراكى المتاخر فى الملتقى اتمنى المشاركة فى المسابقات الاخرى انشاءالله ورمضان كريم*​


 
أخي ايمن ،، حياك الله وكل عام وأنتم بخير ،،
ربما فاتك الوقت في المشاركة في هذه المسابقة ، ولكنني أود أن ابلغك وابلغ جميع الراغبين في المشاركة والراغبات ان الموقع سيطرح قريبا مسابقة خاصة أخرى ، حيث مازالت الاتصالات جارية مع صاحب الطلب ,, فأهلا وسهلا بك أخاً كريما متطلعين ان نرى مشاركاتك في المستقبل.


----------



## مصطفيا (24 أغسطس 2009)

للاستاذ فيصل الشريف
جميل جدا بارك الله فيكم وفي هذا الملتقي الرائع - الموضوع ما هو موضوع جائزة يا شباب المعماريين بل التنافس وتطوير الخبرات - انا علي استعداد للتحكيم لما لي من خبرة واسعة بهذا المجال


----------



## بيت القصيد (25 أغسطس 2009)

أشكر الجميع على هذه الخطوة الممتازة ولكن بصراحة الحوافز ضعيفة جدا ....لا تقارن بالجهد المبذول ...واتمنى من القائمين على المسابقة رفع قيمة الحوافز لتكون :

1/ 4000 دولار للفائز الاول 
2/ 3000 دولار للفائز الثاني 
3/ 2000 دولار للفائز الثالث 

إذا علملنا بأن تصميم هذه المشاريع في الرياض بمئات الالاف من الريالات


----------



## ياسر رشاد (27 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير


----------



## حسن علوش (28 أغسطس 2009)

*اتمنى التوفيق للجميع*

السلام عليكم و رحمت الله و بركاته 
اتمنى التوفيق لجميع المشاركين بالمسابقة و اعتذر عن المشاركة لظروف السفر و لكن ان لي بعض الملاحظات وهي الوقت و الحلفز فالوقت قليل لمثل هذا المشرع و بالتاسب بين الوقت و الحافز المقدم فهو ضعيف لان تصميم مثل هذا المشروع سياخذ الكثير من الوقت و نظرا لان المسابقة محصورة بقت ضيق فهي ستاخذ الكثير من القت على حساب اعمال خاصة اخرى و انا مع ان كل الفائدة في المشاركة من النواحي العلمية و المعنوية و لكن للجانب المادي حيز يجب ان يحقق الحد الادني للمشاركين 
وتقبلوا مني خالص الشكر للقائمين على هذا المنتدي الرائع و بالتوفيق لكل المشاركين و نحن بانتظار نتائج هذي المسابة و بانتظار المسابقات القادمة ان شاء الله .


----------



## ايليا (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم كل خير
و أعتقد يا أخي أن المهم هو المشاركة و إثراء موقعنا الحبيب بكل ما هو مفيد
و جعله مرجعا هندسيا لكل المهندسين عربا أم عجما


----------



## ود بابا (29 أغسطس 2009)

والله ماشاء الله الله يوفقكم الى اعمار البلاد العربيه بهذه الافكار المدهشه للتنافس اخوكم محمد من السودان


----------



## ashraf_1987 (30 أغسطس 2009)

من راى ان يكون المقابل المادى اكتر لاثاره الباحث


----------



## مهندسة شهد (31 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله لكم جهودكم الكبيرة في سبيل احياء الارض وعمارته بما يخدم البشرية
شكرآ
المهندسة شهد


----------



## يامن إدلبي (31 أغسطس 2009)

*صديق يريد المشاركة*

لي زميلة من جامعة دمشق وآرادت أن تشارك 
وسأرسل مشاركتها عن طريق عضويتي ( بعد سماحية المشرف العام )

الزميلة غفران المصري طالبة في الصف الثالث من كلية الهندسة المعمارية أرجو أن تقبلوا مشاركتها

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 أغسطس 2009)

> لي زميلة من جامعة دمشق وآرادت أن تشارك
> وسأرسل مشاركتها عن طريق عضويتي ( بعد سماحية المشرف العام )
> 
> الزميلة غفران المصري طالبة في الصف الثالث من كلية الهندسة المعمارية أرجو أن تقبلوا مشاركتها
> ...


 
مشاركة الزميلة غفران وصلت ،، نشكرك ونشكرها على ذلك.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (31 أغسطس 2009)

أود أن أتقدم لجميع الزملاء والزميلات اللذين ارسلوا بمشاركاتهم بالشكر والامنيات الصادقة بالتوفيق في هذه المسابقة ،، وأُهيب بمن لديه مشاركة ان يبعثها على البريد الالكتروني:

[email protected]

مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق.


----------



## حمود العماني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

والله اخوان مشاركات ومناقشات جميلة جدا


----------



## حمود العماني (1 سبتمبر 2009)

راجيين الاستمرار بهذا الاسلوب الجيد


----------



## يامن إدلبي (1 سبتمبر 2009)

*عدد المتسابقين*

هل من الممكن معرفة عدد المتسابقين ....


----------



## alaa_1986 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

للأسف لم يسعفني الوقت ولا الظروف من التسليم في الموعد المحدد  
أتمنى كل التوفيق للجميع المشتركين في المسابقة


----------



## معماري3 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

هل ممكن التأكد من وصول المشاركات؟


----------



## أغيد الفرا (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم .. ألا يمكنني الاشتراك اليوم ؟
لأنني كنت مسافر و لم أكن أستطيع الدخول للمنتدى

أتمنى القبول

تحياتي


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (2 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الاخ ابو صالح لو سمحت نريد التاكد من استلام المشاريع واذا كان ممكن تعلان المشاركين فذلك افضل 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يامن إدلبي (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*انقطعت الأخبار*

لم يعد هناك أي خبر تشجيعي عن المسابقة وعن مستوى التقديم // جيد أم سيئ // 
أرجوا أن نبقى على تواصل دائم:83:


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء ... 
اتمنى ان تكون بخير وصحة جيدة جميعا

بالنسبة للمسابقة فلجنة التحكيم ولجنة المسابقة تعمل عليها حاليا وهي في طور التقييم والدراسة والمسألة تحتاج وقت للاعلان عن اخبار المسابقة واحصاءاتها وايضا عن اعلان الفائزين مع العلم ان الكل فائز

فأرجوا من الجميع عدم التعجل والتحلي بالصبر، وان شخصيا اكثر اشتياقا منكم لمعرفة ما تطلبونه ولكن ما باليد حيلة الامور تحتاج الى وقت فقط

شاكر ومقدرا لكم اشتياقكم وتوجيهاتكم وارشاداتكم ومشاركتكم،


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (7 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
أشكر لجميع الاخوة والاخوات اللذين تقدموا بأعمالهم للمشاركة في هذه المسابقة ،، وقد كان الاتجاه ان لا نُعلن عن اسماء المتسابقين ،، ولكن وجدنا أن الافضل هو ان نضع اسماء من وصلت مشاركاتهم هنا لهدفين ،، الاول التأكيد على وصول المشاركات وانها تحت التقييم ،، وبذلك يطمئن اصحابها لوصولها ،، والثاني ان يتم التأكد من انه ليس هناك اي خلل في توصيل المعلومات ،، إذ قد يكون هناك من المشاركين من ارسل مشاركاته للمكان الخطأ مثلا ،، بإعتبار ان التعاملات تتم جميعها الكترونيا. وأود أن ابلغ الجميع ان المشاركات التي وصلت للموقع بلغت تسع مشاركات هي لكلٌ من:

خلود البيومي
يامن إدلبي
غفران المصري
أحمد صابر
رؤوف رزق
أيمن ابادير
Arch Eng Ahmed
يعرب وقاف
عمر مشوح

المشاركات تحت التقييم الآن عند لجنة التحكيم المكونة من

أحمد حسني - مصر
جمال اللافي - ليبيا
عبدالمحسن الذياب - السعودية
ياسمين هاشم خليفه - السودان
عبدالرحمن باقيس - السعودية
تركي العنزي - السعودية (ممثل المالك).
فيصل الشريف - السعودية

سوف يُعلن عن النتيجة في وقتها المحدد ان شاء الله ،، مع تحياتي وتقدير للجميع ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير.


----------



## معماري3 (7 سبتمبر 2009)

شكراااااااا لك يا دكتور فيصل على طمأنتنا


----------



## خلود البيومى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا انكم طمأنتونا على وصول المشاركات
ونتمنى الفوز بإذن الله للجميع​


----------



## محسوب مصطفي (10 سبتمبر 2009)

اتمني قبولي ضمن الفريق المتنافس علي هذا المشروع الضخم وارجة اعلامي بانني ضمن المشتركين حتي لايضيع مجهودي هباء ولكم التحية مهندس استشاري إبراهيم عبد السلام


----------



## يامن إدلبي (12 سبتمبر 2009)

*على أي أساس يتم تقييم المشاريع*

الأخوة المحكمين .... على أي أساس يتم تقييم المشاريع 
هل على الوظيفة والجمالية 
أم على انجاز أكبر قدر ممكن من الطلبات 
أم .....:70:


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> *اتمني قبولي ضمن الفريق المتنافس علي هذا المشروع الضخم وارجة اعلامي بانني ضمن المشتركين حتي لايضيع مجهودي هباء ولكم التحية مهندس استشاري إبراهيم عبد السلام*​


 
الاخ محسوب ،، أهلاً وسهلا بك ، 
بالنسبة لموضوع المشاركة في هذه المسابقة فهو موضوع متأخر ،، نأمل ان تكون معنا في مسابقات اخرى ،، مع التحية والتقدير.


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (13 سبتمبر 2009)

> *الأخوة المحكمين .... على أي أساس يتم تقييم المشاريع
> هل على الوظيفة والجمالية
> أم على انجاز أكبر قدر ممكن من الطلبات
> أم .....:70:*​


 
الاخ يامن ،،
أهلا وسهلا بك ،،
التحكيم يتم على اساس الوظيفة والجمالية و انجاز أكبر قدر ممكن من الطلبات ، بالاضافة الى معايير اخرى هامة.
أشكر لك مجهودك واشتراكك ، مع دعواتي بالتوفيق للجميع.


----------



## المعماري اسامه (13 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

موفقين اخواني والي الامام وانا الي يريد مساعدة في تصميم المستشفيات انا جاهز والوظائف المعقدة للمستشفي.
شاكر من وضع المسابقة


----------



## الأستشاري\ابراهيم (14 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال هام*

هل المسابقة مستمرة للتصميم الانشائي وهل سيتم طرح ما تم اختيارة من رسومات معمارية لطرحها للتصميم الانشائي ام لا 
حيث ان التصميم الانشائي الاقتصادي مفيد جدا في مثل هذة المشاريع الضخمة ومع التصميم الانشائي الجيد نحصل علي امان المنشأ - اسلوب التنفيذ الأمثل - البرنامج الزمني المطلوب - أقل تكلفة للمشروع 
وتمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق المهندس الاستشاري ابراهيم عبد السلام إستشاري تصميم منشآت خرسانة


----------



## Moez Abbas (14 سبتمبر 2009)

السّلام عليكم
ليس بإمكاني المشاركة في هذه المسابقة فقد إلتحقت البارحة بالمنتدي، و لكنّى سعيد بطرح مثل هذه المسابقات الّتي من شأنها تطوير الّهندسة المعماريّة في العالم العربي.
وجازاكم اللّه خيرًا​


----------



## يامن إدلبي (15 سبتمبر 2009)

*لا يوجد أي أخبار عن المسابقة*

ما هو مستوى المشاريع المقدمه للمسابقة هل المستوى جيد - وسط


----------



## معماري3 (16 سبتمبر 2009)

يامن إدلبي قال:


> ما هو مستوى المشاريع المقدمه للمسابقة هل المستوى جيد - وسط


 

نعم اريد ان اعرف مستوى المشاريع ايضا


----------



## MODU (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيق
وفى انتظار طرح وعرض المشروعات المقدمة للمسابقة 
لتكتمل الفائدة باستفادة الإخوة الزملاء والنقد البناء الذى يستفيد منه الجميع من شارك ومن لم يشارك
وفى انتظار ايضاً المزيد من المسابقات المماثلة لتفعيل وإثراء الملتقى


----------



## MODU (16 سبتمبر 2009)

أطيب الأمنيات بالتوفيق
وفى انتظار طرح وعرض المشروعات المقدمة للمسابقة 
لتكتمل الفائدة باستفادة الإخوة الزملاء والنقد البناء الذى يستفيد منه الجميع من شارك ومن لم يشارك
وفى انتظار ايضاً المزيد من المسابقات المماثلة لتفعيل وإثراء الملتقى


----------



## يامن إدلبي (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*كل عام وأنتم بخير*

ماسبب انقطاع الاخبار عن المسابقة ؟ هل انشغالكم أم ؟؟؟


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
للأسف تعذر علينا الإشتراك بالمسابقه لعدم ملائمه الوقت توقيتا ومده
لكنى من المهتمين بمتابعتها بإذن الله ومتابعه النتائج والإستفاده من المشاريع المعروضه
لعل التأخير لخير
اتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## يامن إدلبي (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*نتائج المسابقة*

اخواني الكرام متى ستكون نتائج المسابقة 
فنحن بانتظار أي معلومات عن المسابقة والنتائج والرسومات 
أرجو اعلامنا وبسرعة ...... وشكرا:17::5:


----------



## لمسا (28 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله لكم وان شاء الله ربنا يوفقنا جميعا


----------



## معماري3 (28 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الا يوجد اية نتائج او اخبار عن المسابقة


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (28 سبتمبر 2009)

إن شاء الله خير
أن الله لا يضيع اجر من احسن عملا


----------



## معماري3 (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هل تم تاجيل الاعلان عن نتائج المسابقة؟

وشكرا


----------



## يامن إدلبي (1 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

السادة المشروفون الكرام 
ما سبب قلة حماسكم في المسابقة مقارنة مع مسابقة العام الماضي ؟ هل بسبب ضعف المشاركات والتصاميم أم بسبب عيد الفطر السعيد . 

وشكرا :20:


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ،،
أعتذر عن التأخر في إعلان النتيجة ،، لظروف خارجة عن الارداة ..
سوف اشرح الاسباب فيما بعد ،، أتمنى أن نتمكن من إعلان النتائج خلال الاسبوعين القادمين.
لكم التحية والتقدير.


----------



## ابنة القدر (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا محتاجة لمساعدة سريعة وعاجلة وانا غير خبيرة بمواضيع المواقع والتعامل معها . فانا اريد مشروع لنادى رياضى يتكون من *(استاد + فندق+قاعة مناسبات+سوق تجارى+مسجد)* بلانات ووواجهات وعلى قدر المستطاع .ويا ريت يكون مشروع على ارض الواقع وليس لطلاب لانها اشتراطات الدكتور.
ولكم جزيل الشكر.
 مبتداه محتاجة مساعدة


----------



## يامن إدلبي (10 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
متى ستكون النتائج ؟ وما سبب التأخير ؟؟؟؟؟
نرجوا من الله ألا يكون هناك مشاكل معضلة في الموقع أو عند المشرفين
:3:


----------



## A.G.Y.E (11 أكتوبر 2009)

أنا لسى عضو جديد بس باشكرك على مجهودك على عرضك لهذا المشروع


----------



## يامن إدلبي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*ولا تصميم نجح*

يبدو أن الجمع قد خسروا المسابقة ... ولا يوجد أية أخبار


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (17 أكتوبر 2009)

النتائج ان شاء الله قريبة
نعتذر عن التأخير ... أسفين

حماسكم وقودنا فلاتفقدوه فنتوقف ولا تزيدوا منه فنحترق


----------



## معماري3 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

ان شاء الله خير


----------



## raouf rizk (18 أكتوبر 2009)

مافيش اخبار.......الموضوع طال


----------



## g-f (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*والله طال الانتظار*

انتظرنا آخر الشهر 9 بفارغ الصبر والآن أصبح نهاية الشهر 10 ...


----------



## يامن إدلبي (22 أكتوبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

اخواننا المشرفون الكرام .... تفضلوا علينا باخبارنا عن موعد النتائج ( فقط اخبرونا عن الموعد ) 
وشكرا لتعاونكم


----------



## raouf rizk (23 أكتوبر 2009)

رجاء الافادة.........وشكرا


----------



## ايليا (24 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
أتوقع أن تدقيق هذه المشاريع المشاركة يتطلب الكثير من الوقت من حيث تعدد المشاركين و الأفكار
و انشالله خير


----------



## raouf rizk (25 أكتوبر 2009)

مافيش اى رد......


----------



## معماري3 (25 أكتوبر 2009)

المشروع كبير شوية فلازم ياخد شوية وقت


----------



## raouf rizk (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بصراحة هذا يهبط من حماسنا


----------



## حازم العطيفى (26 أكتوبر 2009)

اتمنى ان يتم تحديد ميعاد محدد لاعلان النتائج حتى وان كان بعد فترة ، والا يتم ترك الامور هكذا


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء

لقد كثر الحديث والسؤال عن المسابقة ونتائجها وقد اعلنت لكم سابقا بأنها قريبة ان شاء الله تعالى 
كما طلبت منكم التريث وعدم الاستعجال وكثرة السؤال عن النتائج فقد قلت لكم "حماسكم وقودنا فلا تزيدوه فنحترق"

انا على علم يقين بأن ما تسألوا عنه هو ابسط حقوقكم وان لكم الحق في متابعة المسابقة ونتائجها ولكم ايضا الحق في ابداء امتعاظكم عن التأخر الكبير في اصدار النتائج وهذا امر مسلم به

ولكن ما اطلبه هو ان تضعوا انفسكم في مكان هيئة المحكمين وتنظروا للموضوع من وجهة نظرهم لا وجهة نظركم وان تتخذوا لهم العذر، فالنظر من موقعكم فقط على المشكلة لا يعطي صورة كاملة ووافية عن المشكلة

عموما لا اريد ان اتكلم بلسان الاخ الفاضل الدكتور فيصل الشريف فالله يعلم كم يجتهد هذا الشخص لصالح هذا الملتقى وتطويره، ولكن اريد ان اوضح التالي ...
اولا: ان جميع هيئة التحكيم هم ممارسين لمهن مختلفه وهم في مراكز ومناصب مرموقه في اماكن عملهم ولديهم من الانشغالات الشيء الكثير وترتيب الاولويات لهم امر مهم
ثانيا: التواصل مع اعضاء هيئة التحكيم يتم عن طريق البريد الالكتروني فقط لتباعد المسافات بينهم 
ثالثا: الاخ الدكتور فيصل هو المنسق الرئيسي لهذه المسابقه وقد لا يستطيع اعطاء موعد عن اعلان النتائج والمسألة ليست بيده فهو ينتظر النتائج من الاخوة والاخوات في هيئة التحكيم ومن ضمنهم المالك للمشروع، ومن يمارس منكم او مارس شيء مشابه يعلم ان المسألة ليست سهلة واحيانا تكون محبطة للمنسق فهو دائما في الصورة وتحصل امور ربما لا يستطيع الحديث عنها وهذا تصور عام
رابعا: اتمنى فعلا ان تتحلو بالصبر وان لا تزيدوا من الضغط على المنسق والمسابقة
خامسا: ان شاء الله اللنتائج قريبة

واعتذر عن الاطالة


----------



## g-f (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا*

جزاك الله ألف خير .... يقولون ( كل تأخيره وفيها خيره ) عسى أن تزيد الجوائز ؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## معمارى العصر (28 أكتوبر 2009)

وقت التحكيم اكتر من وقت تصميم المشروع بمراحل


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (28 أكتوبر 2009)

مع الاعتذار الشديد عن التأخر في إعلان النتائج ،، نود أن نذكر أنه تم الاعلان عنها في هذا المضوع:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t160207.html#post1328278

مبروك للجميع ، شاكرين مقدرين مشاركتهم ، مع تحياتي وتقديري.


----------



## دراسات (2 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
تحية كبيرة مني للملتقي و هذا المجهود الرائع و الرجاء التكرم بالتواصل معي م/ احمد صابر - المرز الأول في المسابقة


----------



## عيد عيد السعيد (4 ديسمبر 2009)

انا محتاج ضرورى تفاصيل تنفيذية لغرف العمليات والأشعه عن المستشفيات وعزل الحوائط واى تفاصيل بجد انا محتجلكو ضرورى حد ينقذنى تسليم المشروع يوم الاحد المقبل ياريت ياجماعه يكون كاد


----------



## ehab.daiab (12 يناير 2010)

*وفق الله كل المشاركين بالنجاح والتقدم*

السلام عليكم

اولا احب ان اوجه تحيه وتقدير الى مشرفي الملتقى واشجعهم على هذه المبادرات الرائعه التي تعطي الى الملتقى سمه الحيويه والنشاط وكذلك تعطي فائده كبيره جدا لرواد واعضاء الملتقى الهندسي ... اتمنى يارب ان تستمر مثل هذه المبادرات الجميله ووفق الله كل المشاركين بالنجاح والتقدم وحصول درع الملتقى الذي هو يعتبر وسام ونيشان للفائز ........

علما اني اتمنى ان يستمر مشروع المستشفى الى التصميم الانشائي بعد المعماري .......

وبارك الله بالجميع
مع تحياتي[/quote]


----------



## م لؤى محمد (12 يناير 2010)

*خســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة*

خســــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــارة والله ما اعلم انا عندى تصميم جامد مووووووووووووووووت


----------



## عمرو ايمن 22 (7 فبراير 2010)

بارك اللة فيكم يا مهندسى العرب وزادكم من علمة


----------



## العراق نيو (7 فبراير 2010)

تسلم مشكوووووووووور موضوع قيم ولو اني مهندس ميكانيك


----------



## Alshaef (18 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
أول أزور موقعكم وذلك في أطار البحث عن تصميم مستشفى
نأمل الاطلاع على التصميم اذا كان بالامكان


----------

